# ticketed for having "blue headlights"??



## blackgti3510 (Feb 21, 2004)

so i just got a ticket for having "blue headlights" 

last i checked the light emitted was white....








i have a 55w DDM Tuning HID kit with 6000k bulbs, which emits a bright white light, not blue....may look blueish when staring at the projector, but the actual light emitted is white..
and the cop marked it as non correctable.
are HID's illegal? my beam looks identical to the factory xenon lights on my 04 t'reg.
and if its non correctable im sure that means im still gonna get a nice bill in the mail right?
FML


----------



## GinsterDub (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: ticketed for having "blue headlights"?? (blackgti3510)*

I have that same kit on my 08 Suzuki GSXR 1000. I have 55w 6000k for my low beam and 3500 (bright foglight yellow) for my highbeam. I have not been bothered by our police friends but I would think this is probably either a state/city specific laws on it. I'd look into your local RFC's to see what is allowable.
6000k is white with a slight hint of blue, you may be able to submit proof on the color spectrum that the bulb emits to resolve this. Not sure though.


----------



## 1stRabbit (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: ticketed for having "blue headlights"?? (blackgti3510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackgti3510* »_
i have a 55w DDM Tuning HID kit with 6000k bulbs
are HID's illegal?

If the casing is not DOT marked, they are not legal. Check your HID kit. It likely says "for off-road use only".


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ticketed for having "blue headlights"?? (1stRabbit)*

They are illegal and to be honest I am glad they got you. Those things are the most annoying headlamps besides HID drop in kits to halogen lamps.
Why not educate yourself on lighting. 
http://www.danielsternlighting.com
Blue bulbs are garbage and reduce light output or lumens by 50%. 
Your not doing yourself any favors using these crap bulbs and not doing any of us drivers on the road one either with excessive glare.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^ you speak the truth.. except for the fact that the op doesn't have blue bulbs. 5500k is almost par with direct sunlight, so 6000k isn't going to be much different.
cop was probably busting your nuts for having annoying drop in HIDs. you probably blinded him.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: ticketed for having "blue headlights"?? (blackgti3510)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackgti3510* »_so i just got a ticket for having "blue headlights" 

last i checked the light emitted was white....








i have a 55w DDM Tuning HID kit with 6000k bulbs, which emits a bright white light, not blue....may look blueish when staring at the projector, but the actual light emitted is white..
and the cop marked it as non correctable.
are HID's illegal? my beam looks identical to the factory xenon lights on my 04 t'reg.
and if its non correctable im sure that means im still gonna get a nice bill in the mail right?
FML

What the cop saw is blue when viewed at the projector--- that's why he gave you the ticket.
Just pay it off.... since it should be a no-points ticket


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ticketed for having "blue headlights"?? (GT17V)*

Like GT17V,just pay it.If you go to court definatelly you'r not gonna win.I don't think drop in kits are illegal,but it would so so easy to prove they are not ...legal.
"You can't buy a system with a smaller ballast. Fully digital, draws less than 6 amps at start up and 3.4 amps at normal operating temperature. This system provides 3200-3400 Lumens at 35 watts and an amazing 5000 Lumens at 55 watts per bulb. In comparison, a typical halogen bulb produces 900-1200 lumens" ddmtuning.com description of a drop kit similar to your drop in kit
That is about 2.5 more lumens than a regular halogen light,right?And we have to add the beam patern(is there one? as you don't use a projector so all that light will be just flooding...oh ,and let's not forget about glare
Now,try this experiment







rive a car of your friends in the nighttime and ask him to follow you in your car .After about 5 minutes of driving like that you will be the judge:should the guy behind you get a ticket or not?
PS:he gave you the ticket for the blue lights,because he couldn't give you one for improper lighting as drop in kits are not illegal(as far as i know....but they should for the reasons pointed above)

_Modified by Maxxymus at 1:41 PM 7-31-2009_

_Modified by Maxxymus at 1:49 PM 7-31-2009_


_Modified by Maxxymus at 1:51 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## 1stRabbit (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: ticketed for having "blue headlights"?? (Maxxymus)*



Maxxymus said:


> Like GT17V,just pay it.If you go to court definatelly you'r not gonna win.I don't think drop in kits are illegal,but it would so so easy to prove they are not ...legal.
> "You can't buy a system with a smaller ballast. Fully digital, draws less than 6 amps at start up and 3.4 amps at normal operating temperature. This system provides 3200-3400 Lumens at 35 watts and an amazing 5000 Lumens at 55 watts per bulb. In comparison, a typical halogen bulb produces 900-1200 lumens" ddmtuning.com description of a drop kit similar to your drop in kit
> That is about 2.5 more lumens than a regular halogen light,right?And we have to add the beam patern(is there one? as you don't use a projector so all that light will be just flooding...oh ,and let's not forget about glare
> Now,try this experiment
> ...


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (tdawg21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdawg21* »_^^^ you speak the truth.. except for the fact that the op doesn't have blue bulbs. 5500k is almost par with direct sunlight, so 6000k isn't going to be much different.
cop was probably busting your nuts for having annoying drop in HIDs. you probably blinded him.

yes 5500K is almost the same color as daylight, how do you think they get that color? With adding blue.
HID kits that advertise 5500K-++ all have some sort of bluish tinting going on to produce the bluer hue.
Plus bluier is not the best to see with at night, OEM HID's with Osram Xenarc rated at 4300K have a slight yellow hue which is much better to see with at night.
Altering a US DOT Approved headlight is illegal. Drop ins are illegal unless they are DOT certified. If it's not original, or the headlights you bought for your car are not stamped with the certified information, the headlights on not legal on US roads.
Exactly!!! If it does not have a DOT number or ECE number it aint legal for use. ECE is not even "really" Legal but I will take a european headlamp system over some garbage kit thrown in US headlamps made for halogen bulbs. Remember halogen is a filament bulb. HID is a arch capsule. Totally different light sources doing totally different things. One cannot use a halogen SPECIFIC headlamp reflector with a HID capsule. Just cannot work properly. 


_Modified by AZV6 at 3:57 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## mindripper51 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (tdawg21)*

I agree with tdawg21 the cop was probably blinded and was just busting your nuts. I know most people don't like HID's, HID's are awesome. Yea they suck when the projector drops and blinds you for a second, I had an 8000k hid kit and had no problems at all on my mkiv jetta. Some of the suburb cops are anal like that in my area (No offense to any cops out there.)


----------

